# New collars by Carole aka dogsinstyle :)



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

I got 2 collars from Carole last week they are amazing !

I will post pictures once I get home lol I love teasing !


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

I totally believe you  !!!!

Me and my daughters often visit her site and ogle the collars imagining which one we would buy one day : ))) and which color and pattern wold go the best with which color of a spoo : ))) !!!!!


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

I ordered some too. can't wait to get them and to see yours


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> I totally believe you  !!!!



Ha, ha! I thought you were talking about Roxy loving to tease!! That, too! Can't wait to see the collars.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Man I would love one!
I need to save though, and postage to NZ would be mega ... One Day!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

can't wait to see!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I keep drooling over them. They are so lovely. One of these days I'm going to breakdown and go for it.


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

Hope I don't get in trouble for this, but I now have a facebook page for the collars:
Dogsinstyle Designer Collars | Facebook

Carole


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Dogsinstyle said:


> Hope I don't get in trouble for this, but I now have a facebook page for the collars:
> Dogsinstyle Designer Collars | Facebook
> 
> Carole


They are all so so pretty and well made, you are quite talented! Nice touch to add to our beautiful dogs.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Dogsinstyle said:


> *Hope I don't get in trouble for this, but I now have a facebook page for the collars:*Dogsinstyle Designer Collars | Facebook
> 
> Carole


Carol:
Why would you get in trouble for this. Its a free democratic country. you can network as much as you want.. Isnt facebook there also for networking.. everyone does it. I know of another poodle person who also makes stuff like yours and she also puts it on FB so why not.

While having you here, I LOVE the collar you sent me and I am still waiting for my 2 sets of leggings which by the way are the BEST I have had in the 16 years I am in poodles. 
Great work and great quality.
Thanks Carol !!


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Carole the collars are just lovely! 

I saw a photo of a show dog sporting a satin collar type thing. Think scrunchie LOL. With their prong or whatever type collar over it. I've been using Jasper's snood to protect his neck hair, but the elastic in the snood is starting to knot up his hair. Any chance you might make one of those satin types? Or know of anyone who does?

I can't wait to buy some of your collars once we're done showing him!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Beth:

I roadwork Cole on a bike daily with the collar that Carol send me. It doesnt catch neckhair t and you can easily put it on Jasper while walking him , it wont catch any coat.
Its awsome and safe for dogs growing show coats.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

whitepoodles said:


> Beth:
> 
> I roadwork Cole on a bike daily with the collar that Carol send me. It doesnt catch neckhair t and you can easily put it on Jasper while walking him , it wont catch any coat.
> Its awsome and safe for dogs growing show coats.


Which type is it? I was wondering if the martingale satin'ish ones might work.

Every time I take Jasper in for grooming Emily tells me I'm going to have to get a different collar LOL. I guess my rolled leather may cause matting. So... a new collar is on the horizon.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Rockporters said:


> Which type is it? I was wondering if the martingale satin'ish ones might work.
> *
> Every time I take Jasper in for grooming Emily tells me I'm going to have to get a different collar LOL. I guess my rolled leather may cause matting. So... a new collar is on the horizon.*




Beth:
Please dont use a leather collar on Jasper especially if you want all this beautiful coat to grow and keep on growing 

Leather collar on neck coat is a sure destructive tool...

Carol's collars the ones that resemble the martingale.. She knows... you can view them on her site. They have two metal loops on each side of collar. 

It is NOT the regular buckle one.

Better yet, do you ever use a neck protector on Jasper.. You should...

You can also looop any choke collar on it and protect his coat in this way

Ask Carol to make you a neck protector.. Usually people who make leggings also make neck protectors so she may make one for you. If not you can get it from a friend of mine here in Cda.

Try Carol (DogsInStyle) first though.
O


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks for the helpful info Ora! 

I had been told rolled leather was okay until his coat started changing. I take it off in the house and only use for bathroom walks. 

I was using a makeshift neck protector, his snood. Other than a prong I can't really use any sort of choke type collar on him for walking as he damages his neck. I thought we may be able to get away with a martingale again, but I'm not entirely sure without trying it.

Carole, do you make neck protectors?


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

I got my puffy satin neck protector from Linda Blackie of Whisperwind. But I bet Carole could make one like it...

Linda's have a nylon slip collar sewn into them. 

Whisperwind Standard Poodles


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

I make snoods-
The collars that work well for coat hair are the kindness collars:
Dogs In Style
Carole


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Feralpudel said:


> I got my puffy satin neck protector from Linda Blackie of Whisperwind. But I bet Carole could make one like it...
> 
> Linda's have a nylon slip collar sewn into them.
> 
> Whisperwind Standard Poodles


Ooh love the leg protectors! We so need those. Never fails that Jasper gets groomed and first trip out hits his front legs. :doh:

Those satin protectors were pretty close to what I saw.They would be perfect for placing his collar over.

Carole, I looked at the kindness collars. They are beautiful. Honestly I don't know that I can use that type of collar on him yet, but I'll probably order one to try and also figure out somewhere to get a neck protector too.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Carole, your leg protectors are much nicer than the ones I improvised out of newspaper bags last winter when we had so much snow!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

excuse their crazy hair lol











Enzo thinks he is a prince in this picture setting all proud and noble with his new collar










I will get some close ups soon


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Feralpoodle:
I did not like L. Blackie's workmanship at all. It eventually tore after a while.
Her pee leggings tore after 2 months of usage. 

I find Carol's infinitely better in workmanship and comfort and easiness of usage.

I swear by Carol's I will never get Linda's again.. Was very unhappy.

If Carol does not make neck protectors I can refer to someone here who makes them , and they are beautiful and much cheaper.

Linda's leg protectors were $35.00 and I paid $20.00 for a pair from DogsInStyle (Carol) and think they are infinitely better in quality and comfort.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Carol:
Why dont you start making the neck protectors? They are relatively easy to make and if you already make leg protectors only natural you would also be making the neck protectors..

Would you consider making them. if so I will buy 3 from you. 
I never feed my dogs with snoods, I just tie the ears back with ellastic and release when they finish eating.. I am too lazy for snoods. LOL


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

whitepoodles said:


> Carol:
> 
> Would you consider making them. if so I will buy 3 from you.
> I never feed my dogs with snoods, I just tie the ears back with ellastic and release when they finish eating.. I am too lazy for snoods. LOL


I love snoods ! I get more use out of that little $7 thing than just about anything else I have bought for dogs. It just isn't working anymore for a neck protector because of the tight elastic. Still throw it on in the rain and right after grooming for messy treats.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

OOOOOHHHHHHHHH !!!!! : ))))))))) 

*ROXY*- they both look ADORABLE !!!!!! I LOVE , LOVE those collars on them and Enzo-boy is wearing one of my favorite patterns (major jealousy here :bounce: !!!!!!!!!!!!) Enzo has the most adorable pose OMG !!!!! His baby-sis is looking at you as if asking :" What's up with him" ? LOL She is getting prettier every day : )))

Great photos !!!!!! *Please post more soon* : )))))))) !!!!!!!!

PS: *Carole* - you are a genius : ))))) ! Such a great combo of aesthetics and functionality !!!!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

whitepoodles said:


> Carol:
> Why dont you start making the neck protectors? They are relatively easy to make and if you already make leg protectors only natural you would also be making the neck protectors..
> 
> Would you consider making them. if so I will buy 3 from you.
> I never feed my dogs with snoods, I just tie the ears back with ellastic and release when they finish eating.. I am too lazy for snoods. LOL


I use a cotton scrunchie (big hair tie) LOL. 

Roxy - Enzo looks like a LION - all proud with his chest out. I like the moons and stars..She is too cute.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

I got a kindness collar (black and silver brocade with red trim) and a buckle collar (University of Utah) from dogsinstyle. They are both FANTASTIC!! Excellent workmanship, fast, easy to work with, and exactly what I wanted. Both were special requests.
I plan to set Lacey up with an entire collar wardrobe from Carole. Next on my list, Halloween.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Beth:
Tried snoods in past.. Now if my dogs see them coming they are leaving.. so no snoods here, would be a waste of money on my dogs.

These guys are so darn spoiled.. LOL


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

whitepoodles said:


> Carol:
> Why dont you start making the neck protectors? They are relatively easy to make and if you already make leg protectors only natural you would also be making the neck protectors..


The kindness collars are supposed to protect the coat. I am testing them out to see how they are. I am kind of worried about the back end of the color where it tightens up since he has hair there , I will try to part his hair and band it there so I wont get rubbing. I am thinking about buying two more they are so nice and Carole if you decide to start making the full covering collars put me down for 4 too lol


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

I have a Snoodle from Carol. We used it for quite a while, and yes Bella hated it. But not enough to stop eating it.  We moved and got lazy and she broke her ear-chewing habit on her own.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey folks,

What width (1", 1.5", 2") do you think would work best for a 20 lb. mini like Beau? Or is it just a style decision?


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

I don't usually use anything over 1in on Kodi. But he's slightly smaller than Beau. To get an idea you can cut a piece of paper and put it around his neck. You can see how wide it would be. I guess it depends on what you are getting. I could see maybe an all in one leash being 1.5in on him.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks, CelticKitti. Good idea about the paper.

Both my wife and kid said, "Those are effeminate!" But I don't care - he's a poodle, in a Miami no less! I'll just order one in a nice manly color.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I think 1 or 1.5 for Beau. I want a 2 inch for Millie and Henry, so I bet a little smaller would be nice on Beau!

Does anyone have any suggestions of what colors would look good on Millie? I am having a hard time coordinating with a brown poodle..


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Tangerine, turquoise or kelly green would be stunning on Millie!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

My Cole and Lola pups just left for their new forever pet and show homes this week at 9.5 weeks old.

They are all wonderful and so very pretty. Clients love them and are very happy with thier puppies.

I included with each puppy's record given to each client a business card from Carol Beresh with her contact.

Love Carol's stuff, high quality and beautiful.. Hope my clients will call her to order stuff.


----------



## wolfcub81 (Feb 5, 2010)

I love the way Carole's collars look but have given up on ever owning one. I have been trying to get a couple since the beginning of summer, but she never gets back with me.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

wolfcub81 said:


> I love the way Carole's collars look but have given up on ever owning one. I have been trying to get a couple since the beginning of summer, but she never gets back with me.



This is so surprising. I know Carol had a matter to tend to for a couple of months but honestly anytime I have contacted her she was available and responded to my email promptly.

Are you sure you have the right contact for her e-mail , tel. number etc.. if you dont I have it and will be more than happy to give it to you.

Her stuff is well worth waiting for, trust me..


----------



## wolfcub81 (Feb 5, 2010)

At one point about a month ago, she responded to an email and said she would get back with me but never did. I have since emailed her again, but no answer.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

wolfcub81 said:


> At one point about a month ago, she responded to an email and said she would get back with me but never did. I have since emailed her again, but no answer.


Yeah, I emailed Carole a few times. She responded and I replied and then I never heard anything from her. I waited patiently and wrote again and then I got a response and I wrote back and again, nothing. Not complaining - I am sure she's busy so I am still waiting patiently  I just don't want to flood her inbox.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

LEUllman said:


> Thanks, CelticKitti. Good idea about the paper.
> 
> Both my wife and kid said, "Those are effeminate!" But I don't care - he's a poodle, in a Miami no less! I'll just order one in a nice manly color.


I would not get a 2 inch. It will be so big. I would stick with 1 inch.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

wolfcub81 said:


> At one point about a month ago, she responded to an email and said she would get back with me but never did. I have since emailed her again, but no answer.


I know she lost her heart dog, Chili, last month. That might explain things.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Hmm, Carole immediately replied to my emailed query yesterday and we messaged back and forth several times. Beau is getting a 1-1/2" kindness collar, in a macho, manly blue satin pattern, along with a plain 3/8" lead in a matching blue. She was going to try to make it today. I do wish she had a full-on ecommerce website (I am a web developer, after all), but she was nothing but professional with me.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Carol is great.. Yes she did loose her heart dog and I know she was very down about it so much so that it may have prevented her from getting on her computer or on PF..
Try to get in touch with her emailing to her addy not on the PF.. I always email her to her home addy.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

So.....which one do y'all like best? In case you haven't noticed...I am terrible at making decisions..

http://dogsinstyle.com/images/560_tealflowers.jpg 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=245331132923&set=a.245324167923.130309.166332417923
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=245591302923&set=a.245324167923.130309.166332417923
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=245591307923&set=a.245324167923.130309.166332417923


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

ChocolateMillie said:


> So.....which one do y'all like best? In case you haven't noticed...I am terrible at making decisions..
> 
> http://dogsinstyle.com/images/560_tealflowers.jpg
> 
> ...


Oh those are gorgeous! I would probably go with either that has the brown in it. I am getting these two:
Login | Facebook
Login | Facebook


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Bella's Momma said:


> Oh those are gorgeous! I would probably go with either that has the brown in it. I am getting these two:
> Login | Facebook
> Login | Facebook


Nice, I especially like that last one!


----------



## 4theLOVEofPOODLES (May 13, 2010)

Ooo leg protectors! I know someone who needs these badly. Ora, I'm gonna take your word on this that these are good quality


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

ChocolateMillie said:


> So.....which one do y'all like best? In case you haven't noticed...I am terrible at making decisions..
> 
> http://dogsinstyle.com/images/560_tealflowers.jpg
> 
> ...


I like the 1st and 2nd one... not as much white to get dirty! Persaonlly I like the 1st one the best. But they are all wonderful!


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

I just wanted to say that I contacted Carole through her FB page and she's been very responsive and helpful and my collars were ready in just a few days (after I *finally* made up my mind).


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

okay ... which of the collars would work for my fence jumping lab? she needs something pretty but which if it hangs up will come loose easy. i had to take her buckle collar off.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Carole got back to me and I think Nickel's new collar should be on its way


----------

